# HERBAL TEA'S WHILST DR & DOING TX



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Im day 2 od DR'ing & were wondering if there were any specific herbal tea's that are ok to drink whilst going through TX. I do like my hot drinks and have started drinking DECAF coffee but have just found out this is not wise due to the amount of chemicals used in the decaffenating process.

Ive found one that I really like which is red leaf but wondering if this would have any effect on tx etc.

Leighsa
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry not got a clue. Don't have access to the information sources I need at home to look into this. Will get back to you during the week if I can find anything.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Conflicting advice about this but some do advise to avoid red leaf tea in first trimester. Doesn't appear to be any information about this during IVF so not possible to say either way if ok to use. Personally I would err on side of caution and avoid.

In terms of other herbal teas, I doubt any have been tested during IVF treatments. It would depend what you were planning to take 

The following is an article about use of herbal teas in pregnancy that may be useful http://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/herbaltea.html

Hope ths helps
Maz x

/links


----------

